# Joining the Nissan world! (Just bought a 240!- PICS)



## Andrew M (Dec 8, 2006)

Hey everybody!
I'm a big-time Honda guy, but have always loved these 240's, so when the chance arose to get a clean s13 for $150, I took it!

Heres some pictures of the car as it sits (JUST rolled it off the trailer from the guys house):


































It was a tight fit on the trailor!! (14'x6')




































However, it *has a problem* with the clutch, and after reading these threads, Clutch Problem #1, Clutch Problem #2, Clutch problem #3, I've been thinking it's more than likely the same situation as these guys... being a Master or Slave cylinder problem, because it seems the same thing is happening- I can't get it into gear, and the clutch has no pressure...

So thats the first thing on my list of things to fix. Otherwise, the car fires up and runs no problem!

*Any imput or suggestions on fixing this problem would be GREATLY appreciated*, as I'm a newbie to these cars!!

Thanks, and I hope I enjoy my stay here on NF.
-Andrew


----------



## Nismo240 (Jul 24, 2004)

welcome to nissan forums!


man, you got a great deal on that car. and i want to thank you for SEARCHING before you posted your problems. at least someone knows how to read the rules. but anyways, i hope your car treats you well and you have a good experience on these forums.


----------



## Andrew M (Dec 8, 2006)

Haha.. I agree completely
dumb newbs can't seem to find that search button!
it's pretty well hidden, you know... I sometimes miss it myself.......... 

Thanks for the warm welcome


----------



## seven_b13 (Oct 9, 2006)

thats a nice ride.. clean too, you got a steal. you'll be able to do alot with it once you get the clutch fixed.. 

welcome man


----------



## Andrew M (Dec 8, 2006)

Thanks man.
I'm gonna see about replacing the Slave today. If that doesnt fix it, then comes the Master.

(Does that sound like the right thing to do? Is there a simpler thing to try before I replace it?)


----------



## Andrew M (Dec 8, 2006)

*Scratch that*. I filled the Slave cyl with fluid and it drove down the road with no problems!

I also found out that I have a power-steering hose thats leaking. And I need a radiator.

That seems to be it. The lights work fine, turn signals.. Everything works (Even the AC!!)
For $250.00.

 

Now to get a title...


----------



## trmn8r (Apr 16, 2005)

there you go man problem solved. welcome to the nissan world. and thank god that you opted out of VTEC


----------



## Andrew M (Dec 8, 2006)

Hey hey... I love VTEC... remember? I'm a Honda guy??


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

Welcome to the Forum! A fantastic buy and it run too!


----------



## Andrew M (Dec 8, 2006)

Yeah man, thanks. 
It drives great, 'cept I can't really drive it legally, so we only did it that one time to check everything out.

I've got a powersteering line to replace, but I think I can find one at the junkyard pretty easily...


----------



## Draculus (Jan 18, 2005)

Welcome to the forums! Wow, awesome deal and great ride! What's the mileage though?


----------



## positron (Oct 16, 2006)

Deal of the century! Welcome to Nissan! Nice car, especially for $150 bucks!


----------



## trmn8r (Apr 16, 2005)

Andrew M said:


> Hey hey... I love VTEC... remember? I'm a Honda guy??


i like em too. just dont favor them.:hal: :hal: :hal: :hal: :hal:


----------



## Andrew M (Dec 8, 2006)

Draculus said:


> What's the mileage though?


Tach says 111,xxx, owner said:



owner said:


> Mileage stopped ticking around 140k shortly after bought so it's now roughly 170k miles.


... So I don't really know what to believe.

So far these are the main issues I'm still having. Maybe someone can help me out.

-_Clutch is still doing something wierd_. 
It sat for 2 days(after driving it down the road), and when I went out to start it up, the pedal pressure was low again. I checked the fluid, and it was still full- PIC. However, I just pumped it for a while(maybe 30 pumps), and it built up pressure again, and it was fine. 

-_I'm thinking maybe the clutch pedal safety switch is going out._ 
I tried to start it up after driving it around the property(lots of acres), but it took a good 10 tries to get a good 'connection'. This happened twice.

-_The main powersteering line is dribbling PS fluid._ 
It looks as-if someone took a safety pin and poked it a couple times. There is a couple tiny pin-holes that leak(spray when wheel is turned hard/pressure in the lines), right next to the end-fitting that goes into the PS pump on the motor. I'm gonna try some JB weld for now. 


If I can't get a title, I'll gut it out. 
Pull out the interior, AC/Heat components, Powersteering components(good idea?), etc...


----------



## zellx2004 (Sep 30, 2004)

your master cylinder for the clutch is screwed. you may want to replace that soon.


----------



## Andrew M (Dec 8, 2006)

Know of any good articles or DIY writeups on doing it?


----------



## Rob E (Dec 18, 2005)

Before you replace a bunch of stuff, try bleeding the clutch system. If pumping it a number of times brings it up you may have air in the system. If that doesn't work then replacing either the master or the slave cylinder may be necessary.


----------



## Andrew M (Dec 8, 2006)

Ok. 

Wheres the bleed valve in the system?


----------



## Andrew M (Dec 8, 2006)

How do I bleed the clutch system?


----------



## 240luvr (Oct 8, 2004)

bleeding the clutch system is a two person job. Get under the car a bit and there is a bleeder valve on the slave cylinder (the cylinder that is attached to the bell housing of the tranny), but there are also 2 bleeders on the clutch dampner system (a box w/ hard line coming out and looping right back in, connected to the frame rail...well, what one might consider a frame rail on a uni-body).

Either way, with the clutch pedal up, open the bleeder valve on the slave and while you have it open have a buddy push the clutch pedal down slowly, the brake fluid will squirt out of the bleeder valve (most likely popping a bit w/ air bubbles as well), now close the valve and release/pull the pedal off the floor. It is extremely important that you close the bleeder valve before you release the clutch pedal or pull it off the floor...if not, you will pull more air in through the bleeder itself...


----------



## Chief_Suicide (Nov 27, 2006)

Nice looking car. That dent sucks, but it is pretty clean othewise. No rust on the shock towers, looks like a good find.


----------



## Andrew M (Dec 8, 2006)

Thanks for the info 240luvr!

I'll let you guys know how it turns out


----------



## Andrew M (Dec 8, 2006)

I think we're gonna try to put a built 351 Windsor into it. Try to touch 10's.

Anybody know if it's been done?


----------



## trmn8r (Apr 16, 2005)

Andrew M said:


> I think we're gonna try to put a built 351 Windsor into it. Try to touch 10's.
> 
> Anybody know if it's been done?


i havnt heard of it. but i doubt someones done it yet


----------



## blueboost (Jul 25, 2002)

Looks pretty clean, that was a steal. enjoy it.


----------



## Andrew M (Dec 8, 2006)

trmn8r said:


> i havnt heard of it. but i doubt someones done it yet


We've taken a few measurements of it, and I really do think we're gonna do it.

But first we've gotta piece together a nitrous kit for the tired KA and let it rip on the drag strip. If she don't blow, we'll do a nitrous-filled-donut until it goes boom!

I will most DEFINATLY be making a progress thread of it( I'm really picture-happy), so don't worry, you'll see how it turns out.


----------



## zellx2004 (Sep 30, 2004)

a 351 windsor has been done before. I'm sure of it. I saw the car on ebay. it was a 240sx coupe. I believe there's a video of it on streetfire.net


----------



## Andrew M (Dec 8, 2006)

Started clearing it out.


----------



## Andrew M (Dec 8, 2006)

Found my vids:

Startup- 5.xx mb
http://www.riotdesigns.com/videos/DragCar_FirstStart.wmv

10.90 run- 2.xx mb
http://www.riotdesigns.com/videos/[email protected]_raw.wmv


----------



## Rob E (Dec 18, 2005)

The video showed a small-block Chevy. Not sure that I like the zoomie pipes but otherwise pretty cool. A 351 Windsor is very close to the same physical dimensions that the Small-Block Chevy is so it should fit right in if that is what you want to do.


----------



## Dustin (Dec 14, 2003)

i saw that car for sale on TI. good luck, i can see where it had standing water in the spare recess, you may want to check it for rust on the underside. it was a steal though.


----------



## 180SX-X (Sep 21, 2003)

Man..so was it 150 or 250? any way, bad ass deal you got, welcome to the forums, and hey..your part of a community that has lots of helping hands and people who are willing to spread their knowlege, so dont be afraid to ask(after you SEARCHED!!haha)..so what exactly do you have planned for it..i mean if you get it titled and registered and all. that windsor tranny would be cool, but why?


----------



## Andrew M (Dec 8, 2006)

Sorry for not keeping up with this thread!
A long time ago I gutted it:



















































We're putting a 4.3 Vortec V6 out of a full size blazer into it.
WE're going to cut the firewall and move the motor back about 4-6" and hope to pull the wheels at the strip.

I sold the KA24 and trans for $400. Sold the wheels off, and actually made some money on the parts(because the car was only $250. lol.


----------

